# This haunt is like nothing I've ever seen before!



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Here's part 1: 



Here's part 2: 




It kind of reminds me of Nightmare in New York City in the sense that it has GOOD actors and it's not just all about jumping out. There was alot of scary **** in Nightmare such as having to be split up and go through different parts alone, being forced to crawl through part of it, and stuff like that.
I'd love to check that one in the videos out for myself! 

I got those videos in a message on YouTube.
The person who made them sent them to me.
Apparently it's their haunt,
so if you want to talk to them you can message them I guess.


----------



## Nchaunting (Sep 13, 2007)

That was definantley a cool haunt..... Do you know where that one was at?


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I'm not sure! :O
I don't think it said it in the info!
I'll check again.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Apparently the guy lives in Gloversville, NY.
I live in NY too, so I'm going to check Google maps and see how close he is. 
If he's not on this site, he should be!
It says he devotes most of his time to making that kickass haunt!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Okay unfortunately he lives about 4 hours away upstate haha.


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow that was really exciting! And the faces on the kids... priceless

Tell him to join our forum!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Just watched part 1. Pretty neat. Looks like they used my idea for the talking skull: http://corpsecounty.com/Yorick.htm 

When I did a small haunt for th epark district for the kids, we used to always have a guide lead them through to give the feeling of safety and know when to move on as a group. We used to also always place at the end something to ward off bad nightmares afterwards. Like one time we had a clown with a feather duster dust off the bad stuff off each kid and for good luck so teh spirits couldn't follow them. The parents loved that idea and we got a good name for that alone for several years.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

are pt1 and pt 2 the same?


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

Pretty sure they aren't. 

The first link was a link to Part 2, and I just went to part 1 from the related picks in Youtube.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Good idea Sickie on the no nightmares thing. I'm big on keeping it scary but fun for the young ones. I might try that one out. And nice haunt, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Oh oops!
I messed up those links!
I'll fix that now.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

*Awesome*

Wow! this was an awesome performance.

I am doing a haunted trail and was wondering...were the actors' voices amplified? It sounds as if they are. If so, does anyone know how to achieve this on a budget?


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I'm not sure about that video,
but the person at our entrance will have an amplified voice.
He'll have a wrieless headset hooked up to an amp right behind him.
I don't know how much it costs but we've got it haha.


----------

